# Alcoholism



## jcdeboever (Mar 17, 2016)

My buddy died. Most thought he was not drinking. His wife suspected but gave up long time ago. His friends and family thought he quit years ago. I knew he didn't quit but whats a friend to do? We were cleaning up some things and stumbled across 30 plastic storage bins of this. Crazy. He was a good man and took care of his family. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 17, 2016)

Heavy duty man. As one who hasn't had a drink in 25 years (you are all safer) I can totally relate to both sides. Sorry for your loss, Alcoholism is a devastatingly powerful affliction, affecting all around and very very few survive.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 17, 2016)

Trever1t said:


> Heavy duty man. As one who hasn't had a drink in 25 years (you are all safer) I can totally relate to both sides. Sorry for your loss, Alcoholism is a devastatingly powerful affliction, affecting all around and very very few survive.


Thank you Trever. Very sad indeed. He was such a man's man. Great athletic ability in his younger years and would go end to the earth to help people. He was troubled by emotional discernment from youth. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 18, 2016)

Sad.


----------



## spiralout462 (Mar 18, 2016)

Sorry for your loss.  It's a devastating disease.  The serenity prayer comes to mind........


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 18, 2016)

So sorry for the loss of a friend.
My mother was the same way.


----------



## pjaye (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Like other's, my life has been hugely impacted by alcoholism.


----------



## otherprof (Mar 18, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> My buddy died. Most thought he was not drinking. His wife suspected but gave up long time ago. His friends and family thought he quit years ago. I knew he didn't quit but whats a friend to do? We were cleaning up some things and stumbled across 30 plastic storage bins of this. Crazy. He was a good man and took care of his family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sorry for your loss. No one else can know how hard it is to fight that battle; it is so easy to say "if only he tried a little harder . . . " I've seen that fight won and lost among friends and family, and know how much their friends and family need support.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 18, 2016)

So sad. SO, the 30 storage boxes...were they all new, unopened pints? Or did he re-use them and fill them from larger jugs?

Just look at the $10.99 prince per pint of Jim Beam...wow...what a lot of money he must have spent, probably one or two pints per day, and those were probably to-go bottles.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 18, 2016)

Derrel said:


> So sad. SO, the 30 storage boxes...were they all new, unopened pints?


Nope, all empty. I remember asking him why he just didn't buy 5ths or half gallons... He said those were for alcoholic's....he was a character, no doubt.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 18, 2016)

Trever1t said:


> Heavy duty man. As one who hasn't had a drink in 25 years (you are all safer) I can totally relate to both sides. Sorry for your loss, Alcoholism is a devastatingly powerful affliction, affecting all around and very very few survive.





jcdeboever said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > Heavy duty man. As one who hasn't had a drink in 25 years (you are all safer) I can totally relate to both sides. Sorry for your loss, Alcoholism is a devastatingly powerful affliction, affecting all around and very very few survive.
> ...





Gary A. said:


> Sad.





spiralout462 said:


> Sorry for your loss.  It's a devastating disease.  The serenity prayer comes to mind........





zombiesniper said:


> So sorry for the loss of a friend.
> My mother was the same way.





otherprof said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > My buddy died. Most thought he was not drinking. His wife suspected but gave up long time ago. His friends and family thought he quit years ago. I knew he didn't quit but whats a friend to do? We were cleaning up some things and stumbled across 30 plastic storage bins of this. Crazy. He was a good man and took care of his family.
> ...





Derrel said:


> So sad. SO, the 30 storage boxes...were they all new, unopened pints? Or did he re-use them and fill them from larger jugs?
> 
> Just look at the $10.99 prince per pint of Jim Beam...wow...what a lot of money he must have spent, probably one or two pints per day, and those were probably to-go bottles.



Thanks everyone.

His wife could never figure out how he snuck them in the house. Most of the bottles were 10.00 + so 30 tubs filled a garbage can full, all within a year is my guess.  She looked pretty relieved though. He was putting her through hell driving and she knew he was drinking. He lost his license years ago after his 6th DUI. But still drove, crazy. Thank God he never hurt anyone. She couldn't stop him, she gave up years ago. He was such a good dude too, very intelligent, high income earner. He had that one vice. His Father was horrible, I was scared to death of him... I can honestly say, his father was the only man that ever scared me. Father beat the whole family, his mother took her own life, sister screwed up big time, and brother is in prison. His father was a Detroit cop. I guess Father is a babbling old man in nursing home with dementia or Alzheimers.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Terribly sorry for the loss of your friend!  I lost my best friend (he said he was my Otis, he was my best friend/brother/son/spare husband all rolled into one) a few days before Christmas (suicide).  He had a severe drinking problem (40 cans of beer would be a light day of drinking) and severe mental issues from childhood abuse as well and had to deal with having a famous Father and always being compared to him.  It's not easy seeing someone go through that and wanting to help but knowing there's really nothing you can do but be there and offer moral support when it's needed.  They learn to keep it well hidden.

Sent from my SM-N915T using Tapatalk


----------



## wsp_sav (May 19, 2016)

So sorry to hear of your loss. 
To those still suffering with family members that are suffering please watch the new documentary "One Little Pill". This 2015 documentary is very enlightening. What if everything you know about alcoholism is wrong? It provides real hope - a new medical scientifically-proven treatment.


----------



## annamaria (May 19, 2016)

So sorry for your loss, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 19, 2016)

Sorry for your lose bro,I lost my grandfather from Cirrhosis of the liver who was a violent drunk that just couldn't put it aside or just choose not to get the help and it killed him.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (May 19, 2016)

Sorry to hear of the loss. But for the grace............


----------



## jcdeboever (May 19, 2016)

Thanks everyone. It is so nice to have a supportive group. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KC1 (May 19, 2016)

Sorry to hear this. All I can do is offer condolences. I understand what it's like, I lost my cousin when he was 29 (cirrhosis of the liver) and my brother when he was 66 (throat cancer caused by alcohol).


----------



## KenC (May 20, 2016)

Sorry to hear.  I'm lucky not to have lost anyone close to that disease, but losing people to anything sucks.


----------



## qy10 (May 20, 2016)

I'm sorry for your loss.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (May 20, 2016)

So so sorry


----------

